# Single Stage Replacement Paddles/Rotors Blades



## dbcooper (Oct 2, 2014)

In another thread they were talking about the differences between the Toro residential/commercial series single stage blowers, in a nut shell the blade rotors is where the difference is plus any creature comforts. 

I looked up the part numbers and pricing for the Toro replacements:
Blade rotors for the 721RC, part number 125-1128, about $40 each.
Blade rotors for the 721R/QZR/QZE, part number 99-9313, about $20 each.

I then stumbled across these @ $39 for a pair:
Polyurethane Snow Blower Replacement Rotor Blades | Snow Plowing Equipment

They claim these will last 4x longer, I assume they basing 4x longer on the lessor of the Toro blades. 

I did not look to see if they make blades for other manufactures. 

Has anyone seen these or used them?

I'm still looking at getting another blower, just thought I would pass this on.


----------



## happycamper (Jan 3, 2015)

I stumbled across these in a commercial snow removal forum.
If I remember correctly, the only negative is that they might be susceptible to cracking or chipping when the blower hits ice or other obstructions in very cold temperatures.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

I purchased an aftermarket set of paddles for my Toro 16" powerlite and I'll never do that again. They have about the same amount of rubber on them new as the original old ones that I took off.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Watch this vid from Sixty Five Ford. 
It's pretty neat.


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

dbcooper said:


> Polyurethane Snow Blower Replacement Rotor Blades | Snow Plowing Equipment
> 
> They claim these will last 4x longer, I assume they basing 4x longer on the lessor of the Toro blades.
> 
> Has anyone seen these or used them?


Closest thing we have for a review so far
http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/general-snowblower-discussion/17074-upgraded-paddles-toro-621-kage-industries.html


----------

